# Limp Bizkit working on "the heaviest, most crazy metal record of all time"



## leonardo7 (Mar 7, 2012)

Although I really enjoyed "The Unquestionable Truth, Part 1", we shall see about that!

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - LIMP BIZKIT Working On 'Heaviest, Most Crazy Metal Record Of All Time'


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Mar 7, 2012)

Refer to the rule number 67 in "101 rules of metal":

67. When someone asks how your next album is going to turn out, say that its going to be the "[email protected]#%$-iest album of all @#%$ time". 

Source: 101 rules of Nu metal - Metal Storm


----------



## synrgy (Mar 7, 2012)

Famous last words. I seem to recall other bands making more or less the same statement just prior to releasing their LEAST metal material ever.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 7, 2012)

With borland back in the mix, I'm kind of curious, though I never really got into this band.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Mar 7, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Famous last words. I seem to recall other bands making more or less the same statement just prior to releasing their LEAST metal material ever.



I hope you´re right on this one.


----------



## Miek (Mar 7, 2012)

what are they making it out of


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 7, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Famous last words. I seem to recall other bands making more or less the same statement just prior to releasing their LEAST metal material ever.


----------



## themike (Mar 7, 2012)

Stoked 

I find them no more offensive or shitty than bands like Asking Alexandria


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome  Dunno about the claim, but more Bizkit with Borland is good for me


----------



## JamesM (Mar 7, 2012)

Say what you want about Limp Dickshit--Wes Borland is such an amazing songwriter.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 7, 2012)

what are they going to do? Make a covers album of Messugah and vildjharta? but tune down an extra octave and speed everything up by 20bpm?

That claim has me curious though, i may give it a listen.

maybe.


----------



## fps (Mar 7, 2012)

hahaha, love me some Bizkit, they're hilarious, lots of personality, obnoxious, ridiculous personality.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't mind them, they have some catchy and good songs, but I'd like them more with someone who could actually rap, or sing, rather than a half-hearted attempt at both.

My Way has a killer bassline though, good fun to play.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay. Let's see how that works out for them.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice! I just threw away Ion Dissonance - Solace, Danza III, Vildhjarta, a slew of brutal DM Cds, and my entire Meshuggah discography, since i shan't be needing them, what with the new LB surely delivering on this claim.


----------



## linchpin (Mar 7, 2012)

I just bought the new Napalm Death yesterday... so this better be heavier.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Mar 7, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> Nice! I just threw away Ion Dissonance - Solace, Danza III, Vildhjarta, a slew of brutal DM Cds, and my entire Meshuggah discography, since i shan't be needing them, what with the new LB surely delivering on this claim.


The new Limp Bizkit album most definitely cannot deliver on that claim. You are forgetting the heaviest metal band OF ALL TIME.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## 3074326 (Mar 7, 2012)

There's only one thing that might be more hilarious than Durst's quote.. and that's probably going to be the album.


----------



## skeels (Mar 7, 2012)

Evil Weasel said:


> The new Limp Bizkit album most definitely cannot deliver on that claim. You are forgetting the heaviest metal band OF ALL TIME.




THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 7, 2012)

i like 3 dollar bill.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 7, 2012)

And Wes Borland went back to them? Too bad. . . I was finally able to take him seriously as a player when he left them. Oh well, we all like different things, right? Can't hate on a guy for doing what he loves.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 8, 2012)

GOLDEN COBRA!!! Hahaha, I love how Fred Durst always manages to say the album name in one of the songs and sound completely ridiculous when doing it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 8, 2012)

LP and Polar bear always say the same shiznit ..... old news is old news, they are as old as i am , last album was barely ok....


----------



## BangandBreach (Mar 8, 2012)

I doubt it.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## leandroab (Mar 8, 2012)

jymellis said:


> i like 3 dollar bill.



I like toortlez.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm very excited about this.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear this new album.

as a side note, seeing "heavies, crazy metal album" I imagine Danza with Fred rap/singing over it.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm expecting it to sound the exact same, except Fred Rapping about death and other dark topics, to show how kvlt he is.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 8, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Say what you want about Limp Dickshit--Wes Borland is such an amazing songwriter.



Say what you want about Lame Suckzit, John Otto is an awesome drummer


----------



## ridner (Mar 8, 2012)

I predict a huge pile of shit will be released


----------



## Espaul (Mar 8, 2012)

They should just have Wes Borland singing on the album.

I refer to this:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 8, 2012)

I remember reading a Kerrang! interview about ten years ago where Fred Durst was asked who he thought the heaviest band on the planet was. "Slipknot dude, that shit is the heaviest, craziest shit I have ever heard."


----------



## Lagtastic (Mar 8, 2012)

We can only hope that it turns out better than Chinese Democracy.


----------



## Quinny (Mar 8, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Say what you want about Lame Suckzit, John Otto is an awesome drummer


Amen! For me their sound is all about Otto - he's got the groove!


----------



## petereanima (Mar 8, 2012)

Lets be honest, all musicians in this band are talented. Fred Durst however, is not. Still, he is successfull. haters gonna hate. send hatemail to behi[email protected]


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 8, 2012)

Espaul said:


> They should just have Wes Borland singing on the album.
> 
> I refer to this:




i got it : Wes Bordland is the ninja version of James Hedfield form the future who came back to warn us!!!

great video nontheless!!!


----------



## Repner (Mar 8, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> And Wes Borland went back to them? Too bad. . . I was finally able to take him seriously as a player when he left them. Oh well, we all like different things, right? Can't hate on a guy for doing what he loves.


So did I. Not long before he rejoined, I read an interview in which he said he isn't a fan of Limp Bizkit, or nu/rap metal in general, and that he doesn't like Freds voice. He said he was more into experimental music now.

Then he rejoins a few months later. I really can't take him seriously


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 8, 2012)

i didn't know Meshuggah changed their name?


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 8, 2012)

When i read the title "heaviest, most crazy..." i was like fuck yea! but then i remembered what limp bizkit sounded like during the last 10 years...


----------



## Augury (Mar 8, 2012)

Did they just say 'heaviest'?

It's actually way more than enough.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 8, 2012)

The Lead Mongoose, to kill the golden cobra.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I remember reading a Kerrang! interview about ten years ago where Fred Durst was asked who he thought the heaviest band on the planet was. "Slipknot dude, that shit is the heaviest, craziest shit I have ever heard."


So he never listened to any Death, Black, Doom or Grindcore... give that guy a break. I mean how many of those who now listen to Meshuggah, Ahab or other bands once thought that Slipknot was the craziest shit ever? Not to mention, they were a good bit more crazy and aggressive than they are now. I wouldn't call it "heavy", but definitly aggressive. Gold Cobra had a couple of cool songs, not such an utter dissapointment as the latest Korn record (which I had high hopes for after the single). Might be the usual LB stuff, might be a step back, looks like the next full record definitly is, at least for me, but if that EP turns out to be anything like Part I or a heavier, crazier version of Gold Cobra, I'll love it.


----------



## The Norsemen (Mar 8, 2012)

Of all time you say?

I think I'm just going to throw in the towel at trying to make brutal music then if Durst and the boys are on the job.
In fact, I think the sooner we all just come to terms with the fact that none of us will ever write anything as metal as Limp Bizkit the better off we'll be.
Best metal of all time? Please. It's debatable that they're even metal.

I think that making such a claim really brings about a lot of the hate they get. (or you know, maybe it's their music )

If Durst said they were going to make the best "made for radio rap-rock" record ever I'm sure more people would agree.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Mar 8, 2012)

Seemed necessary.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 8, 2012)

SD83 said:


> So he never listened to any Death, Black, Doom or Grindcore... give that guy a break. I mean how many of those who now listen to Meshuggah, Ahab or other bands once thought that Slipknot was the craziest shit ever? Not to mention, they were a good bit more crazy and aggressive than they are now. I wouldn't call it "heavy", but definitly aggressive. Gold Cobra had a couple of cool songs, not such an utter dissapointment as the latest Korn record (which I had high hopes for after the single). Might be the usual LB stuff, might be a step back, looks like the next full record definitly is, at least for me, but if that EP turns out to be anything like Part I or a heavier, crazier version of Gold Cobra, I'll love it.



You have to remember they've been professional (debatable) musicians for almost 15 years, If they haven't discovered more music then Slipknot, they're obviously doing something wrong.


----------



## Augury (Mar 8, 2012)

Fiction said:


> You have to remember they've been professional (debatable) musicians for almost 15 years, If they haven't discovered more music then Slipknot, they're obviously doing something wrong.


Pretty much this


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 8, 2012)

SD83 said:


> So he never listened to any Death, Black, Doom or Grindcore... give that guy a break. I mean how many of those who now listen to Meshuggah, Ahab or other bands once thought that Slipknot was the craziest shit ever? Not to mention, they were a good bit more crazy and aggressive than they are now. I wouldn't call it "heavy", but definitly aggressive. Gold Cobra had a couple of cool songs, not such an utter dissapointment as the latest Korn record (which I had high hopes for after the single). Might be the usual LB stuff, might be a step back, looks like the next full record definitly is, at least for me, but if that EP turns out to be anything like Part I or a heavier, crazier version of Gold Cobra, I'll love it.



Yup. I loved it, and will love whatever comes next no doubt. I would say slipknot are heavy though... They have a frenetic energy, they have mean tone and some truly awesome grooves with a singer who really isn't half bad.



Fiction said:


> You have to remember they've been professional (debatable) musicians for almost 15 years, If they haven't discovered more music then Slipknot, they're obviously doing something wrong.



So you'd know all about the bands in styles you don't listen to as well as the ones you do I take it? The guy is in a numetal band - an exceedingly rap/hip hop based one at that... He loves it, he toured with that crowd and the rap crowd and those are what he knows and enjoys. Also bear in mind said interview was TEN YEARS AGO. How many people now on this forum didn't even know about stuff like Meshuggah back then, for fucks sake.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol, calm down buddy, I'd at least know if I was in a nu metal band, I wouldn't be releasing the heaviest most crazy album EVER.

Also what interview is 10 years old?

It says it was posted March 7th, 2012


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 8, 2012)

The interview Scar Symmetry was talking about where Fred said Slipknot was the heaviest band he'd ever heard...

As for numetal, call me crazy but American Head Charge nd Spineshank still hold their own as some of the all up heaviest stuff I've heard. It's not the most br00tal or the fastest or have the most insane blasting, instead they've got actual groove, heavy as hell mixes, singing/screaming that actually feels angry (lot of emphasis on this...) and awesome tone. Lot of people would disagree with me, my point is just that heavy is as subjective as what you enjoy.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, we'll ive been talking about the OP not the 10 year old interview, I just dont see this coming out as heavy, They're not Amercan head charge or Spineshank, it's Fred Durst 

For the record, I'm excited for this, I just have my doubts.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 8, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Oh, we'll ive been talking about the OP not the 10 year old interview, I just dont see this coming out as heavy, They're not Amercan head charge or Spineshank, it's Fred Durst
> 
> For the record, I'm excited for this, I just have my doubts.



I was merely pointing out that Fred Durst calling Slipknot the heaviest, most crazy band on Earth holds just as much weight as it does today... absolutely none. The guy is ignorant as fuck.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2012)

Fred Durst isn't the be all and end all of Limp Bizkit. He has said and done some stupid shit in the past, but his vocals work with the band that has produced some awesome, catchy metal. To look at the band so negatively because of Durst is unfair to the other musicians. 

I am yet to even listen to the last album they released, though I liked what I heard. I hope they do continue to do heavy stuff though, as it seemed to me that they really shone most on their more aggressive tracks.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Well, they were a good band, and that statement led to them sucking the big one. These guys suck hard, so maybe they'll become glorious?


----------



## fps (Mar 8, 2012)

SD83 said:


> So he never listened to any Death, Black, Doom or Grindcore... give that guy a break. I mean how many of those who now listen to Meshuggah, Ahab or other bands once thought that Slipknot was the craziest shit ever? Not to mention, they were a good bit more crazy and aggressive than they are now. I wouldn't call it "heavy", but definitly aggressive. Gold Cobra had a couple of cool songs, not such an utter dissapointment as the latest Korn record (which I had high hopes for after the single). Might be the usual LB stuff, might be a step back, looks like the next full record definitly is, at least for me, but if that EP turns out to be anything like Part I or a heavier, crazier version of Gold Cobra, I'll love it.



There is an interesting point at the heart of this, however inadvertent. I've seen people go mental at a Slipknot show in a way I've not seen them go mental at a Meshuggah or Nile show. It's to do with the crowd that's drawn as much as the band, but their brand of chaos is so akin with a certain mindset, a certain bloodlust, that I can see where he's coming from. Gold Cobra by the way was pretty fun, and no-one should ever take Bizkit seriously, so job done.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 9, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Fred Durst isn't the be all and end all of Limp Bizkit. He has said and done some stupid shit in the past, but his vocals work with the band that has produced some awesome, catchy metal. To look at the band so negatively because of Durst is unfair to the other musicians.
> 
> I am yet to even listen to the last album they released, though I liked what I heard. I hope they do continue to do heavy stuff though, as it seemed to me that they really shone most on their more aggressive tracks.



This.

Also, Ross, give Gold Cobra a shot - it's a good album


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 9, 2012)

> *LIMP BIZKIT* is currently putting the finishing touches on *"Ready To Go"*, its collaborative track with *Lil Wayne*.



I used to like LB back in the day, but I can't take them seriously anymore. Lil Wayne???


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Mar 9, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> I used to like LB back in the day, but I can't take them seriously anymore. Lil Wayne???



Why shouldn´t you take them seriously? Lil Wayne is widely regarded as one of the most innovative and ground-breaking shredders out there:


----------



## petereanima (Mar 9, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Why shouldn´t you take them seriously? Lil Wayne is widely regarded as one of the most innovative and ground-breaking shredders out there:




what....i don't even.....


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 9, 2012)

lol wtf was that? ^^

i had heard of this nonsense a while ago, didnt think it was true

guess the new limp bizkit is gonna make chuck schuldiner roll over in his grave, wishing he was as good


----------



## kostein (Mar 9, 2012)

Are we supposed to care?


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 9, 2012)

kostein said:


> Are we supposed to care?



I do. I got to see LB a few times a long time ago and they put on one of the best shows I've ever seen.


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 9, 2012)

for the nookie?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 9, 2012)

I do cringe when anyone decides to work with Lil Wayne. He has no talent whatsoever. I was slightly disappointed in Eminem when I heard he'd worked with him. That being said, Marshall dominates whatever track he's on so he *somewhat* made up for it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 10, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> I do. I got to see LB a few times a long time ago and they put on one of the best shows I've ever seen.



 Saw them last week at Soundwave, and it's easily the best show I've ever seen. Like them or not, they have amazing synergy as a band and have great presence. Tight as all hell


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe in everything Fred Durst says.

THIS WILL be heaviest, most crazy album in music yet. The industry won't be the same.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 10, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I believe in everything Fred Durst says.
> 
> THIS WILL be heaviest, most crazy album in music yet. The industry won't be the same.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 10, 2012)

Great band, and Durst still knows how to stir up controversy come release-time. 


He did his job; he got people talking, and whether it's talking shit or praise, they're still doing it all about Limp Bizkit.


----------



## drgamble (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe they finally fished some really heavy, crazy shit out of the hours of guitar audition tapes from years ago. It was after all just a fishing expedition for riffs.


----------



## Faine (Mar 20, 2012)

Limp bizkit and lil wayne? ... ugh


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 20, 2012)

Repner said:


> So did I. Not long before he rejoined, I read an interview in which he said he isn't a fan of Limp Bizkit, or nu/rap metal in general, and that he doesn't like Freds voice. He said he was more into experimental music now.
> 
> Then he rejoins a few months later. I really can't take him seriously



Seems like everyone on this board hates getting huge paychecks... Limp is far from my cup of tea, but he's laughing all the way to the bank. I'm a librarian - Its not metal, but it pays the bills and lets me have fun on the weekend.


----------



## avenger (Mar 20, 2012)

Id lol if they actually made some intense BDM.


----------



## Richie666 (Mar 20, 2012)

If they accomplish this feat I will eat my own head.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 20, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I do cringe when anyone decides to work with Lil Wayne. He has no talent whatsoever. I was slightly disappointed in Eminem when I heard he'd worked with him. That being said, Marshall dominates whatever track he's on so he *somewhat* made up for it.


 
(Sick of Lil Wayne hate on this forum rant.......)

No talent whatsoever??? Lil Wayne is a workhorse, he is constantly writing new material and some of his lyrical themes and lyrics are genius IMO

Yes, he is a horrible guitar player but NO TALENT WHATSOEVER???? Talk to me when you have sold around 10 million records 

Yes, I am a big Lil Wayne fan


----------



## drgamble (Mar 20, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> (Sick of Lil Wayne hate on this forum rant.......)
> 
> No talent whatsoever??? Lil Wayne is a workhorse, he is constantly writing new material and some of his lyrical themes and lyrics are genius IMO
> 
> ...



He won a Grammy for a song about falacio, I just don't find much talent in that. It seems a little shallow to me, but I guess that's just me. I saw him live at VooDoo and the best thing he could of done was lip sync. I wouldn't say he's talentless, he's made millions off of his music, I just don't get it.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck on beating Vildhjarta and Meshuggah.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 20, 2012)

drgamble said:


> He won a Grammy for a song about falacio, I just don't find much talent in that. It seems a little shallow to me, but I guess that's just me. I saw him live at VooDoo and the best thing he could of done was lip sync. I wouldn't say he's talentless, he's made millions off of his music, I just don't get it.


 
Yeah, i'm not saying that song is good trust me  just that there is a lot more to him than meets the eye. He has got so much material and saying that he has no talent whatsover was the last straw for my rant. 

All of my friends hate him  I seen him live with Em and they were both awesome!

Anyways back to Limp Bizkit.... I'm looking forward to what Wes will come up with


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 20, 2012)

Everything about everything involving anything about this entire thread has me Lulzorcopter so hard I shit myself, and the shit that ran down my pants and formed a puddle I slipped in and busted my ass on, yet I was still lulzorcoptering so hard that the momentum upon impact sent me spinning a circle. And my laughter caused me to piss as well so a fast circular sprinkler like motion of pee caked the walls of my house.






Meshuggah, that is all.


----------



## Faine (Mar 20, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Good luck on beating Vildhjarta and Meshuggah.



This


----------



## ScottyB724 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry but lil wayne indeed has absolutely ZERO talent. I don't care if he sold 10 million records, that doesn't mean anything except the fact that 10 million people are mentally deceased. His raps make no sense, have terrible flow, and he sounds like a whiny bitch.

/OT rant


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 20, 2012)

^ All in your opinion of course


----------



## ScottyB724 (Mar 20, 2012)

Goes without saying


----------



## tuneinrecords (Mar 21, 2012)

Little commentary on Wes Borland and some memories of LB when they were once fresh young whipper snappers. Also some mention of Korn.

I met Wes Borland when his band Black Light Burns played a couple or more years ago in NJ. It was near where I live and only like 10 bucks so I thought why not? It was after a show that I got to talk to Wes and he was very cool and down to Earth. He even showed me his custom Washburn guitars that he was using at the time. Large hollow bodies all tuned in different tunings. Each guitar had the tuning listed on tape on behind the tuning pegs on the back of the headstock. There were about 6 guitars of his in all. 

As for the show, it was actually pretty good. Small show, but they rolled in with the best equipment. Wes mainly sang lead vocals and didn't play guitar in some of the songs. He was painted up and all crazy like he is in Limp Bizkit. The band had a real thick heavy sound. Heavy guitars, some electronic beats and samples mixed in with live drums. Almost like a heavier Ween at moments. 

I definitely enjoyed it more than 90% of the Limp Bizkit stuff that came out after their first album. I can't even listen to that today, but there was some cool songs and moments on there. Same thing with Korn. Their first album was great at the time. It was different. I saw them touring their first record and they were awesome. I remember Munky would pick up his can of beer with his his teeth and toss his head back and drink it while playing on stage - and then put it back down with his teeth. A small detail that just made the show that much the better. They weren't compromised yet in their vision or energy. It was new and amazing to see live in concert in a small club, not some huge arena. It was exciting to see a new style of heavy guitar develop. I bought my first 7 in 1997 right around the time Korn's second album came out. The 7 strings looked so cool too. It was awesome to be able to play "Good God" with our own 7 strings in our own band. It was great at the time. I still own quite a few 7 string guitars, but I mainly play 6 these days. I haven't listened to Limp Bizkit in over a decade but for a brief moment in time in the mid-late 90's it was pretty cool. Or uncool depending on your perspective. I saw them at Woodstock 99 where it was pretty much a shit show where it was a bad scene by the time the festival was over. I was right there while people were crowd surfing on plywood sheets. Yes of course they played "Break Stuff" or whatever that one was called. By the end of Woodstock 99, it was like a scene from Mad Max. Pyromaniac Tarzan kids swinging on speaker wires, cars flipped over, entire 18 wheelers burned to a crisp. People fucking in the open, looters, the national guard. That was the beginning of the end. For the record I"m not saying Limp Bizkit was at fault. The conditions for the concert goers were abysmal at best. 100 degree plus temps every day, concrete, no shade, 4 dollar waters, overflowin shitters, etc.... Another story for another time. 

Actually the real beginning of the end was when I first listened to Limp Bizkit's second album. It was so painfully bad in certain moments that I was really taken aback. Sure I wasted my 15-17 dollars on that piece of crap, but it was more than that. Being let down like that... That realization was one of those moments where a little more of my inner child died and I grew wiser to the world of shit and disappointment that was hiding behind the idealized image of life that I was spoon fed in school. We still had a bill of rights. We didn't know they'd been making concentration camps in USA then. I had hopes that Limp Bizkit was going to be something to have to listen to for all time because it was so fn great. Life was gonna great. It was gonna be easy and Limp Bizkit were gonna put out album after awesome album. Right? Right? My pappy told me. He said, "Son, life isn't what you plan." Fast forward a decade plus.... Yes Limp Bizkit suck and life can be downright very humbling and disappointing. Although I have to say for that one moment in time back in the late 90's.... (que Limp Bizkit's new heaviest version of all time of Whitney Houston's "One Moment In Time.")... everything was right in the world.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 21, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> (Sick of Lil Wayne hate on this forum rant.......)
> 
> No talent whatsoever??? Lil Wayne is a workhorse, he is constantly writing new material and some of his lyrical themes and lyrics are genius IMO
> 
> ...


----------



## 3074326 (Mar 21, 2012)

Now I'm here trying to figure out if I'd rather not listen to Limp Bizkit or Lil Wayne.. this is the hardest fucking decision I've ever had to make.


----------



## Necris (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that when they say "heaviest" they're implying that CD itself is going to be made of solid concrete.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 21, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Good luck on beating Vildhjarta and Meshuggah.





The Uncreator said:


> Meshuggah, that is all.



Good lord I'm sick of that attitude... Yes, they are both heavy, dark and aggressive bands, but neither is *the* heaviest, darkest or most aggressive band out there, given how subjective a category like "heavy" is... Seriously it's statements like that which give metalheads the reputation for being closed-minded, opinionated douchebags.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 21, 2012)

I still listen to Significant Other, Starfish and Gold Cobra regularly. 


Love me a bit of LB.  Hilariously awesome.


----------



## groovemasta (Mar 21, 2012)

honestly there's no talent there compared to real rappers like big l for instance.

he even says he can't rap which I fully agree with


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 21, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> Good lord I'm sick of that attitude... Yes, they are both heavy, dark and aggressive bands, but neither is *the* heaviest, darkest or most aggressive band out there, given how subjective a category like "heavy" is... Seriously it's statements like that which give metalheads the reputation for being closed-minded, opinionated douchebags.


I'm with you man!
It's fucking annoying when people always compare stuff with meshuggah. I love meshuggah and I love limp bizkit.
"but meshuggah is the heaviest band ever DUH!!"


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 21, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> Good lord I'm sick of that attitude... Yes, they are both heavy, dark and aggressive bands, but neither is *the* heaviest, darkest or most aggressive band out there, given how subjective a category like "heavy" is... Seriously it's statements like that which give metalheads the reputation for being closed-minded, opinionated douchebags.



Hmmm, don't recall saying their the heaviest....By saying "Meshuggah, that is all" I am simply stating my opinion. And since it is so subjective, isn't your oppinion of them not being the heaviest as meaningless as mine lol.

My entire post was a joke you know, the batman picture didnt give that away? If I wanted to state the heaviest band I would say Cannibal Corpse (in my opinion), although I do think Meshuggah has probably one of the heaviest productions ever.


----------



## poisonelvis (Mar 21, 2012)

what amazes me,this thread is on page 4


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 21, 2012)

^ The point I was making with my ridiculous post.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 21, 2012)

Clearly more Bizkit fans than you anticipated.


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 21, 2012)

No, Just think this topic as gone as far it could lol.

Always room for something I suppose


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 21, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Hmmm, don't recall saying their the heaviest....By saying "Meshuggah, that is all" I am simply stating my opinion. And since it is so subjective, isn't your oppinion of them not being the heaviest as meaningless as mine lol.
> 
> My entire post was a joke you know, the batman picture didnt give that away? If I wanted to state the heaviest band I would say Cannibal Corpse (in my opinion), although I do think Meshuggah has probably one of the heaviest productions ever.



I get that the batman picture was a joke, my point is that (subjective or no) you (and ZEBOV) came off like dismissive, opinionated tools.


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 21, 2012)

This is a forum, so I do realize that words and text can only convey so much. The entirety of my post was clearly made a joke, simply poking fun at the debates and general topic of Limp Bizkit calling there newest record the heaviest of all time. 

"Meshuggah, that is all" - Who writes anything like that in a legitimately serious manner? You treat my response as If we were having some valid, logical debate, of which clearly we are not. I think you are taking things a bit too serious, while throwing around accusations of me being an opinionated tool - someone of which who is quite new to the forum - and therefore a person who you have no real information on, you have made yourself look the overacting ill-tempered fool.

If I am being serious, you will know. I am the first person to look down upon the dismissive, close minded musicians, especially in the metal scene, we have the worst elitists of any genre. So, now that we understand each other, lets allow this thread to proceed as if no lightsaber wielding, shark fighting batman posts had arisen


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 21, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> This is a forum, so I do realize that words and text can only convey so much. The entirety of my post was clearly made a joke, simply poking fun at the debates and general topic of Limp Bizkit calling there newest record the heaviest of all time.
> *
> "Meshuggah, that is all" - Who writes anything like that in a legitimately serious manner?* You treat my response as If we were having some valid, logical debate, of which clearly we are not. I think you are taking things a bit too serious, while throwing around accusations of me being an opinionated tool - someone of which who is quite new to the forum - and therefore a person who you have no real information on, you have made yourself look the overacting ill-tempered fool.
> 
> If I am being serious, you will know. I am the first person to look down upon the dismissive, close minded musicians, especially in the metal scene, we have the worst elitists of any genre. So, now that we understand each other, lets allow this thread to proceed as if no lightsaber wielding, shark fighting batman posts had arisen



To the bold part in particular - you'd be surprised... I'm not kidding either, I've met more than enough people who have been absolutely serious in statements like that to the point of yelling at me.

If you weren't serious (as seems to be the case), then my apologies for the overreaction.


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah, to be back in middle school....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2012)

Kanye West something something Limp Bizkit sorry y'all but something something Meshuggah just released the heaviest, most crazy metal record of ALL TIME.


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 22, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> To the bold part in particular - you'd be surprised... I'm not kidding either, I've met more than enough people who have been absolutely serious in statements like that to the point of yelling at me.
> 
> If you weren't serious (as seems to be the case), then my apologies for the overreaction.



I must choose my words more carefully it seems, humanity is falling faster if such statements are used in seriousness lol

I fear for the world.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Mar 22, 2012)

Why doesn't limp biscuit Realize that are no longer relevant in the 2000's??
they Stopped being "cool" 10 years ago.

lol I like how limp biscuit is talking about making the most metal record ever, then does a collaborative track with lil wayne....


----------



## fps (Mar 22, 2012)

Gabe_ESP said:


> Why doesn't limp biscuit Realize that are no longer relevant in the 2000's??
> they Stopped being "cool" 10 years ago.
> 
> lol I like how limp biscuit is talking about making the most metal record ever, then does a collaborative track with lil wayne....



Relevant? Cool? This is metal we're talking about, who cares what's relevant or cool!!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Mar 22, 2012)

They´re relevant enough if a thread about them on a forum for seven-string/internet metal nerds (like me and 99% of the people here) has already reached the 5-page limit.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 23, 2012)

Gabe_ESP said:


> Why doesn't limp biscuit Realize that are no longer relevant in the 2000's??
> they Stopped being "cool" 10 years ago.
> 
> lol I like how limp biscuit is talking about making the most metal record ever, then does a collaborative track with lil wayne....



Would you like to compare the album sales of Gold Cobra to the sales of some of the bands that you consider "relevant"?


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 23, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Hmmm, don't recall saying their the heaviest....By saying "Meshuggah, that is all" I am simply stating my opinion. And since it is so subjective, isn't your oppinion of them not being the heaviest as meaningless as mine lol.



The fact that he openly admits, in his post, that "heavy" is a nebulous term makes his opinion more meaningful than simply saying A is/isn't heavier than B. 

An analogy would be an atheist arguing with a religious person only to have an actual open minded person come into the conversation to actually add something meaningful.


----------



## oddcam (Mar 23, 2012)

Limp Bizkit has earned five pages on this forum! What does that mean?


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 23, 2012)

I got curious and read the first post...then skipped to the last page. Limp Bizkit...where do I start. They just do not belong in the same category as metal in any way. I loved them when I was a teen. Then I grew up and matured into much much better music. This group will never grow up I guess 14 year olds will probably dig them though. 
I honestly do not know how I used to love this band so much...so much in fact I was even in a Limp Bizkit cover band as a singer because I could sound like Fred Durst. At the time that was cool now that would be considered a curse,lol. 
Strange how time changes things especially in the music world. 

So...in 10 years will "Dagoba" or "Dimmu Borgir" be bands I would never admit to liking alot? Will I be saying stuff like "Dagoba...oh man that horrible metal tone and cheesy screams followed by black metal elements...not to mention the extremely cheesy riffs...my God how could I have ever liked this band I mean they are not much better than nsync", lol

Nah I doubt that but metal is definately becoming too popular with too many bands sounding the same. It is so hard to find great bands these days but sometimes I do get surprised.

Sorry about changing the subject what was this thread really about anyway?? Oh something along the lines of Limp Bizkit putting out the heaviest metal album? Yeah right on...


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 23, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> I got curious and read the first post...then skipped to the last page. Limp Bizkit...where do I start. They just do not belong in the same category as metal in any way. I loved them when I was a teen. Then I grew up and matured into much much better music. This group will never grow up I guess 14 year olds will probably dig them though.
> I honestly do not know how I used to love this band so much...so much in fact I was even in a Limp Bizkit cover band as a singer because I could sound like Fred Durst. At the time that was cool now that would be considered a curse,lol.
> Strange how time changes things especially in the music world.
> 
> ...



So many horrible metalhead stereotypes. Ugh


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Mar 23, 2012)

Dear Fred, 

only way you can be heavy is to eat fucktons of fries and other healthy stuff on daily basis. We've heard enough of your audible diarrhea so please move to some remote location and take all the crap you call heavy with you.

..

And what comes to the heavy shit. All this "lets tune down & add some gain and strings to be cool and heavy" -stuff is retarded. People should listen Black Sabbath's Black Sabbath so they could realize what heavy means. 99.9% of metal songs won't pass that song in heavyness, no matter how much you try. And thats what it is nowadays, people are trying to be heavy -while failing miserably - because it is what cool kids do.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 23, 2012)

MikeyLHolm said:


> Dear Fred,
> 
> only way you can be heavy is to eat fucktons of fries and other healthy stuff on daily basis. We've heard enough of your audible diarrhea so please move to some remote location and take all the crap you call heavy with you.
> 
> ...




Amen to all that. You do a simple drop tune...learn a few one finger riff combos...find some gayish emo skinny chick looking with skinny jeans who screams like a woman having a baby...now you got yourself some badass new age metal! 

I get depressed easily when it comes to music...I believe it was Frank Zappa (my Father educated me as a child by making me listen to Frank Zappa)...I saw an interview where he is asked what will happen to music in the future...he answered somewhere along the lines of "Music will go into a downward spiral and everyone will start sounding alike and most of it will be shit" not exact words but that is close. 
I think we or at least I can say Frank Zappa was right...

BTW Frank Zappa is cool but I never liked his music it was always torture to my ears.


----------



## Espaul (Mar 23, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> I loved them when I was a teen. Then I grew up and matured into much much better music. This group will never grow up I guess 14 year olds will probably dig them though.



This is why the world needs bands like Limp Bizkit. They recruit metal heads that are usually into rap.

That's my positive view of the band at least ^^,


----------



## ByDesign (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd let Wes Borland father my children.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 23, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> So...in 10 years will "Dagoba" or "Dimmu Borgir" be bands I would never admit to liking alot? Will I be saying stuff like "Dagoba...oh man that horrible metal tone and cheesy screams followed by black metal elements...not to mention the extremely cheesy riffs...my God how could I have ever liked this band I mean they are not much better than nsync", lol





Hellbound said:


> BTW Frank Zappa is cool but I never liked his music it was always torture to my ears.



Different strokes for different folks. I could (and often do) listen to Zappa all day, but I'd have a hard time stomaching a few minutes with Dimmu.

That's why there will always be room for other types of music... even for bands like Limp.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 23, 2012)

ArtDecade said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I could (and often do) listen to Zappa all day, but I'd have a hard time stomaching a few minutes with Dimmu.
> 
> That's why there will always be room for other types of music... even for bands like Limp.



Wait... So... you're saying music is... SUBJECTIVE???? And that just because someone doesn't like something, that doesn't mean it sucks????

That's MAAAAAADNESSSSSS!!!! 





Kidding, of course. That's


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 23, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> I get depressed easily when it comes to music...I believe it was Frank Zappa (my Father educated me as a child by making me listen to Frank Zappa)...I saw an interview where he is asked what will happen to music in the future...he answered somewhere along the lines of "Music will go into a downward spiral and everyone will start sounding alike and most of it will be shit" not exact words but that is close.
> I think we or at least I can say Frank Zappa was right...



I can't say that at all actually. I think it's the biggest line of horse shit there is, in fact. There's tons of great music out there; there's just more music overall. So, there's more to wade through. It's the same thing with movies. I'm so sick of people complaining that there's no good movies and nothing but remakes and sequels. Bullshit! There's just thousands of movies released every year instead of a hundred or so. 

Get some perspective and stop being so negative.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 23, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know the Zappa quote in question, but I do know a lot about Frank's perspective because I am a long time fan. If anything he was talking about how mainstream music continues to go for the lowest common denominator. You have to take into account that when Frank started playing rock back in the mid-60s, that there was a lot more variety on radio. Guys like him and Alice Cooper were getting airplay on stations side by side with the Grateful Dead and The Doors. Heck - Paul McCartney listed Zappa's Freak Out and The Beach Boy's Pet Sounds as the reason there is a Sgt. Pepper album. As Zappa's career progressed, many avenues of distributions (like radio and TV) were becoming more like the formats that we have today. Of course, there are exceptions to every rule. That said, its far more likely that Zappa was targeting crass consumerism in music, rather than music as a whole.

Quotes are all about context.
67.8% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 23, 2012)

But that doesn't take into account the dwindling importance of radio. It doesn't matter if there's variety on the radio, because people have numerous other options now for finding meaningful music. The landscape is entirely different. I wasn't so much calling Zappa's statement horseshit, because I realize he was referring to consumerism, and he was considering the landscape that existed at the time. What I was calling horseshit was that view still being spouted in modern times.


----------



## brector (Mar 23, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> I can't say that at all actually. I think it's the biggest line of horse shit there is, in fact. There's tons of great music out there; there's just more music overall. So, there's more to wade through. It's the same thing with movies. I'm so sick of people complaining that there's no good movies and nothing but remakes and sequels. Bullshit! There's just thousands of movies released every year instead of a hundred or so.
> 
> Get some perspective and stop being so negative.



Get off my lawn you kids!!! It's the same old thing of the parent telling the child that their generation is the end and it's all going to hell, yet here we are 

-Brian


----------



## Burnt Corpse (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## fps (Mar 23, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> I get depressed easily when it comes to music...I believe it was Frank Zappa (my Father educated me as a child by making me listen to Frank Zappa)...I saw an interview where he is asked what will happen to music in the future...he answered somewhere along the lines of "Music will go into a downward spiral and everyone will start sounding alike and most of it will be shit" not exact words but that is close.
> I think we or at least I can say Frank Zappa was right...



This is so not true in so many ways, there is so much music that sounds nothing alike at all, go out and find bands, there's more great music out there now than ever there was before. Perhaps not as innovative as before, but that's because we've had like 6 decades of guitar music now and there are only 12 notes. The most innovative music is not guitar music any more, but that doesn't mean there's not loads of brilliant music out there, and in many many genres too.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 23, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> But that doesn't take into account the dwindling importance of radio. It doesn't matter if there's variety on the radio, because people have numerous other options now for finding meaningful music. The landscape is entirely different. I wasn't so much calling Zappa's statement horseshit, because I realize he was referring to consumerism, and he was considering the landscape that existed at the time. What I was calling horseshit was that view still being spouted in modern times.



Sorry. I thought you were calling Frank's statement horseshit, but I was trying to put things into context. Of course, Frank died before the Internet. So all there was back then was the radio, record shops, and live touring. We have come a long way since then. Frank would probably like it a lot more nowadays. Of course, he would have found it a lot harder to make a living though!


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 23, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> The fact that he openly admits, in his post, that "heavy" is a nebulous term makes his opinion more meaningful than simply saying A is/isn't heavier than B.
> 
> An analogy would be an atheist arguing with a religious person only to have an actual open minded person come into the conversation to actually add something meaningful.



Read some of my posts afterwards, my tone and intentions are covered more clearly. 'twas a joke, could care less if he runs rampant saying Cannibal Corpse isn't as heavy as The New York Dolls.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 23, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Read some of my posts afterwards, my tone and intentions are covered more clearly. 'twas a joke, could care less if he runs rampant saying Cannibal Corpse isn't as heavy as The New York Dolls.



I did. I wasn't addressing your general tone, just that specific post.


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 23, 2012)

Ah, I see.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 24, 2012)

I apologize for the comment saying all bands are sounding like shit and the same...after putting things into perspective yes there are many horrible bands out there...but like mentioned there are also an extremely large amount of very talented groups to choose from these days whereas in the past only a handful would be doing the same style of music.
Okay I said my Peace I'm done posting on this thread. Back to Limp Bizkit they rule.!!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 24, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me how close minded a lot of metal heads are. 

I play in an alternative metal band, only times we ever get people frowning at us is when we play an all "metal" bill. 

Thinking your music choice is better than everyone elses is really closed. It's like religious people hating on other religious people for having different beliefs. IT'S FUCKING RETARDED. 

Limp Bizkit have one of the grooviest riff writers of all time and a GREAT rhythm section. They pounded soundwave from the front to the back. The same can't be said for a lot of the more "cerebral" metal. Respect where it's due and stop looking at music like it's a competition. Nerds...sigh


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 24, 2012)

Freedom of choice. I simply choose to think Limp Bizkit has been shit ever since their second album. If others love them that is awesome hey I mean what ever it takes to put a smile on your face ya know? 
I'm not trying to hate on anyone I have tried to be more open with the whole rap rock thing...but I hate rap so I will never like it. I do listen to other older stuff like "the Cure" and "REM" amazing stuff...but metal will always be the genre that draws me in the most. I do tend to think about myself more than others well because I am not them,lol...in that case maybe I am close minded. That is if you were referring to me which is cool I don't care I guess I am pretty much the stupid one for constantly replying to a Limp Bizkit thread when I can't stand them!  What the Hell is wrong with me?lol


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 27, 2012)

fps said:


> This is so not true in so many ways, there is so much music that sounds nothing alike at all, go out and find bands, there's more great music out there now than ever there was before. Perhaps not as innovative as before, but that's because we've had like 6 decades of guitar music now and there are only 12 notes. The most innovative music is not guitar music any more, but that doesn't mean there's not loads of brilliant music out there, and in many many genres too.



Please enlighten me as to what the "most innovative music" is, and I swear to Christ if you say anything related to dubstep, I'm gonna swim across the pond and pull your lungs out of your chest.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 27, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> Please enlighten me as to what the "most innovative music" is, and I swear to Christ if you say anything related to dubstep, I'm gonna swim across the pond and pull your lungs out of your chest.




Haha yes Fuck Dub Step!! I have come to a realization that when anyone makes a thread relating to Limp Bizkit...cyber rage and fighting will occurr. I will say this...Limp Bizkit's version of "the Who" song "Behind blue Eyes" was done very well...in fact "Results May Vary" was a pretty decent album...I really thought Limp Bizkit pulled themselves together pretty well to make a nice mellow album...I have gotten high to that album a number of times nice and relaxing.

Their Gold Cobra album from what I heard caters to 12 year olds. They simply have not grown or advanced into a better band at all...and in every interview with Wes Borland he himself admits this and says it's basically just jock rock for parties. I can almost tell by the look on his face that he knows he can do much better he seriously looks embarrassed to have to say he is in the band Limp Bizkit but him moving onto better projects just has not happened so he just decided to just have fun with it...I guess this is why he has really gone over the top (which I do think is cool looking) with his costumes...to make up for having to play what has got to be boring as Hell for him...I mean it's boring to listen to I mean they are still playing songs like Nookie seriously...that has got to be a boring thing for them to do at this point right?


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 27, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> Their Gold Cobra album from what I heard caters to 12 year olds. They simply have not grown or advanced into a better band at all...and in every interview with Wes Borland he himself admits this and says it's basically just jock rock for parties. I can almost tell by the look on his face that he knows he can do much better he seriously looks embarrassed to have to say he is in the band Limp Bizkit but him moving onto better projects just has not happened so he just decided to just have fun with it...I guess this is why he has really gone over the top (which I do think is cool looking) with his costumes...to make up for having to play what has got to be boring as Hell for him...I mean it's boring to listen to I mean they are still playing songs like Nookie seriously...that has got to be a boring thing for them to do at this point right?



That's not the impression I've gotten from him at all as of late. I get the feeling that he's finally come to terms with the fact that music does not always have to be taken in a super serious, deeply artistic direction. That doesn't mean better or worse, just different (this seems to be a very hard concept for people to grasp). I don't know exactly what about Gold Cobra would make it written for 12 year olds. It's not my favorite output of theirs (mainly because it leans much more hip hop than rock) but it is far from simple. Also, he's still doing Black Light Burns (LOOOOOOOOOOVE Black Light Burns), so he has his more artistic side too.

Also, I have never once heard someone describe one of their concerts as "boring."


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah it does in the end all come down to the "Feeling" of music. I guess I should not be over analyzing limp Bizkit like I am. I guess I am so used to more complex music now that I can get carried away when reviewing.
As far as the comment about their music catering to 12 year olds I only listened to a small amount of the lyrics on their new album and one part goes something along the lines of "why try...your gonna die... nobody rocks it like Limp Bizkit does"...lol I may be off on that but I have heard the "nobody can rock it like Limp Bizkit" line heard live in fact. When I saw them live Wes Borland was MIA and they had their other guitarist from the band "Snot". I remember towards the middle of their set when Fred started rapping "Give me the mutha fucking mic y'all give me the mic y'all give the mic so I can rock it right y'all I be out of sight y'all when I'm blowing up the mic y'all...ya know it!!!" that was when me and my brother could not stand it anymore and walked out. I really enjoy watching Wes Borland play. This dude is just full of art and it does show in his outward appearance and unique playing...had Wes Borland been playing with them at that particular concert maybe my experience may have been better. 
Black Light Burns I tried getting into...just not my thing although I cannot say the music is bad...just does nothing for me.

I guess anyone who hates Rap and the whole rap attitude such as how cool they are etc. will hate Limp Bizkit...not necessarily the whole band but mainly Fred Durst. This is another reason I have always disliked Kid Rock although I admit for some reason back in the day one of his live concerts was an absolute blast.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 27, 2012)

Fred's a huge troll, making people laugh... If you can't laugh at him, you've taken the entire act the wrong way IMO. His lyrics are what they are - a humorous take on the topic. They're not meant to be artistic passages, they're no Tool or Opeth, they're catharsis for him, just like the rest of the band and he does what he does because it's fun.

Of course it makes the music not for everyone, but it just confuses (and saddens, honestly) me that people are so eager to take absolutely everything so, so seriously.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 27, 2012)

So, after having heard "Koloss" now, LB still have a chance to hold their promise.. :trollface:


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 27, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> Fred's a huge troll, making people laugh... If you can't laugh at him, you've taken the entire act the wrong way IMO. His lyrics are what they are - a humorous take on the topic. They're not meant to be artistic passages, they're no Tool or Opeth, they're catharsis for him, just like the rest of the band and he does what he does because it's fun.
> 
> Of course it makes the music not for everyone, but it just confuses (and saddens, honestly) me that people are so eager to take absolutely everything so, so seriously.



I wouldn't try and let people taking things such as music so serious bring ya down yes I do take everything serious especially when it comes to music and movies. If people and Director's took things more seriously we would not have so many atypical shite out there like the show "Desperate Housewives" or the worst "American Idol".

How can anyone take those shows seriously oh man sorry for ranting off topic again. I am just one of those who will always respect artists that take what they do seriously. Fred Durst like mentioned does his thing purely for fun. Something to get drunk to and party to...I guess this is why I am considered boring. I am always the party pooper who likes to go out on a sailboat and chill with some fine Red Wine listening to "the Cure" or...any decent Dark Metal if I so desire. Hanging in the club listening to Will Smith or Suger Ray...I'm like the Hell with this. To be able to accept things for what they are must be a good feeling.


----------



## fps (Mar 27, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> Please enlighten me as to what the "most innovative music" is, and I swear to Christ if you say anything related to dubstep, I'm gonna swim across the pond and pull your lungs out of your chest.



Innovation is about doing something that hasn't been done before, and yes sound manipulation is now a big part of that because every chord progression and note choice has pretty much been done. I may despise dubstep, but since you mention it, it's certainly hit it big in the mainstream recently, which means people are reacting to something that hasn't been widely heard before. Microtonal music is really what I was getting at, it's a hugely unexplored field. 

I hope this doesn't mean you'll be coming to pull the lungs out of my chest, I understand that being on the internet on a guitar forum you must be a very scary big man, and I see you also have vengeance in your name, so obviously you mean exactly what you say, and have done this before, so this is a worry that's very much at the forefront of my mind today.


----------



## fps (Mar 27, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> and in every interview with Wes Borland he himself admits this and says it's basically just jock rock for parties.



What's wrong with writing rock music for parties?


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 27, 2012)

fps said:


> What's wrong with writing rock music for parties?


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> I guess anyone who hates Rap and the whole rap attitude such as how cool they are etc. will hate Limp Bizkit...not necessarily the whole band but mainly Fred Durst. This is another reason I have always disliked Kid Rock although I admit for some reason back in the day one of his live concerts was an absolute blast.


 
You're probably right...but Rap mixing w/ Metal isn't a "NuMetal" thing. 15yrs ago..these guys got crap for doing this on stage. 


"For a heavy metal band raps a different&#65279; way
We like to be different and not cliche
They say rap and metal can never mix
Well all of them can suck our...
-- Sexual organ in the lower abdominal area!
No man, it's "dicks!"

I agree....part of the disdain in the general public is because of this. I'm neutral. I'll give anyone a chance...either I like it, or I won't. It's not a "music superiority" thing for me as stated about me on this forum...it's just a like vs. dislike vs. hate. Hating a certain band is personal for me...as it is for a lot others. Do I hate L.B.? No. Dislike? Yes. I will still give it a try. As for the heaviest Metal album ever...doubtful. I think it'll be interesting to hear them try to achieve that.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 27, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> I wouldn't try and let people taking things such as music so serious bring ya down yes I do take everything serious especially when it comes to music and movies. If people and Director's took things more seriously we would not have so many atypical shite out there like the show "Desperate Housewives" or the worst "American Idol".



There's a difference between doing something for a specific purpose, and that purpose intentionally not being incredibly deep or serious, and something being completely creatively bankrupt. Sometimes it's tough to differentiate the two, hence the LB hate train. The metalhead set seems especially disinclined to move beyond the simplest assessments of "This is suxs" and "This be goodz" to actually think about things in the context they're intended. An example of how stupid this is: comparing the guitar playing of Petrucci to Wayne Static and declaring Wayne Static shitty because he's not anywhere near Dream Theater level entirely misses the point. It'd be like comparing a Gottfried Helnwein painting to something by Andy Warhol. The intentions are completely different. And, while I may prefer Helnwein by a huge margin, that does not leave me with the need to say Warhol sucks.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Mar 27, 2012)

fps said:


> Innovation is about doing something that hasn't been done before, and yes sound manipulation is now a big part of that because every chord progression and note choice has pretty much been done.



That´s like saying books can´t be innovative because every word has already been used in some book. Music how we know it today is so young, were just cutting the edge of what is possible. In about 50 years, music changed so much, from stuff like Beatles to todays Progressive Metal bands like BTBAM and Animals as Leaders.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 27, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Say what you want about Limp Dickshit--Wes Borland is such an amazing songwriter.



Is he in some other band that showcases his amazing songwriting?


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 27, 2012)

petereanima said:


> So, after having heard "Koloss" now, LB still have a chance to hold their promise.. :trollface:



They'd just need to write some riffs that were interesting. 

Durst is an entertainer through and through. You may love him or (most) hate him, but I'll almost guarantee that you've heard of him and talk about him. LB might have been part of the whole nu-metal thing, but Fred's got one of the most distinctive voices in metal and LB itself has some incredibly catchy and memorable tunes. 

I can't really see Wes being embarrassed to be playing in LB again. I know i'd be pretty stoked to be playing to tens of thousands of people again because of the band he helped bring to the masses and made a near household name in metal. 

If they can write tunes half as good an memorable as their first two albums, i'll happily buy it and check out their show.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 27, 2012)

I do not think this thread will ever stop, lol. Anyway as far as being innovative meaning doing something that has never been done before...does that mean it will always works and is awesome? because I hear so many times...yeah many hate this music...but at least they are being innovative. I don't care if someone manages to combine Hank Williams country with Lamb of God with a touch of Mozart...if it sucks it sucks (although that would be interesting).

...my example of artists or director's not taking things seriously was a bad example. It is correct some really do but do it just for the money, etc. I just totally respect an artist when they take what they do seriously to the point where they say the Hell with critics and the money...I am going to put everything into this from my heart and use the God given talent that I know I have. Maybe Freddie Durst at this point is but I don't know just basic party music I guess it is all relative to age. If I was in Junior High or High School would I be digging them? the Sad truth probably so.

As far as Wes Borland...he seriously does have this almost depressed attitude in later 2011 interviews I have seen and when asked about their new album he just says it is nothing new it's just basic party music...if you hated us before you will still hate us.
Then again he is just being honest but seriously he does have this whole negative demeanor about him when trying to describe the new album.
Fred Durst on the other hand always has that "this is the fattest shit we eva put out I am totally stoked about it". 
Gangsta language here...maybe I should stop all dis hating itz time to squash all dis nonsense yo you know what I'm saying?


----------



## fps (Mar 28, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> That´s like saying books can´t be innovative because every word has already been used in some book. Music how we know it today is so young, were just cutting the edge of what is possible. In about 50 years, music changed so much, from stuff like Beatles to todays Progressive Metal bands like BTBAM and Animals as Leaders.



When you consider how many words there are available to a writer, and how many notes and note combinations there are available to a musician, with respect I think this argument could use fleshing out. Fact is, writers have an infinitely greater canvas than musicians and infinitely more brushes. It's just the way it is. Although I prefer music as an art form, language, and writing, is the basis of all human thought and progress. Every single innovation in human thought is developed in language and recorded in writing, therefore as their own field (ie you can't hear them) books are all-encompassing when it comes to capturing innovation. 

Animals As Leaders, I can pick out each individual influence to be honest, it's all a combination of what has gone before. I'm listening to an Animals As Leaders track, Isolated Incidents, first one from youtube, and the melodies are absolutely something I've heard before, it's actually very melodic, elements of Pink Floyd, DT, early sequencers, a bit of fusion, and Meshuggah-style choppy rhythm. The placing of these parts with their different styles *next to each other* in a way that creates a collage of mood, as opposed to a piece which seems more whole, is unusual, and AAL are part of the group who have made this more commonplace, but this fractured approach to songwriting seems more an artistic reflex AGAINST the inability to innovate while holding a set style or set of sounds throughout a song. 

Opinions, not gospel, etc etc.


----------



## Necris (Mar 28, 2012)

If this actually turns out to be the heaviest record ever then I feel it's only right that we strap a bunch of them to Fred Durst's legs, throw him in the middle of a lake and end this once and for all.


----------



## in-pursuit (Mar 28, 2012)

fps said:


> Microtonal music is really what I was getting at, it's a hugely unexplored field.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 28, 2012)

fps said:


> When you consider how many words there are available to a writer, and how many notes and note combinations there are available to a musician, with respect I think this argument could use fleshing out. Fact is, writers have an infinitely greater canvas than musicians and infinitely more brushes. It's just the way it is. Although I prefer music as an art form, language, and writing, is the basis of all human thought and progress. Every single innovation in human thought is developed in language and recorded in writing, therefore as their own field (ie you can't hear them) books are all-encompassing when it comes to capturing innovation.



Actually, when comparing words to music, music is the one with more possible variation. This is due to the fact that music is analog while writing is digital. Given, in order to take advantage of the analog nature of sound, one would need to completely ignore standard ideas of music theory and what we normally consider to sound "good."


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 28, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Actually, when comparing words to music, music is the one with more possible variation.





Considering all music needs is noise of any type and can use any sound ever made by anything within the range of the human ear in any combination of tones, notes or waveforms, whereas writing is limited to using words which have a definition in order to be understood.


----------



## fps (Mar 29, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> Considering all music needs is noise of any type and can use any sound ever made by anything within the range of the human ear in any combination of tones, notes or waveforms, whereas writing is limited to using words which have a definition in order to be understood.



I disagree with the notion that writing is limited, especially when the difficulty of the signifier and signified it taken into account. Writing is not a thing that limits, it is a thing that frees and transmits. It is the single most important tool in all human innovation in all of history, and continues to be so. There is nothing limiting about it. Also, words do not mean the same things to different people, except on the most basic, ground floor level of entry. Writing is a conversation, music an overwhelming. The depth of description and detail available in writing gives rise to a variety of complex moods and specifics which cannot be expressed in music.

Cyborg Slunk, yes every word has been used in some book, but the combinations of them are near infinite. For a brilliant short story on the problem of all words being combined in all ways, I really enjoy The Library Of Babel by Borges. In that scenario we really WOULD be in a pickle. There are only 12 notes. Their combinations are not infinite. I think we are partially agreeing. My point was that using the 12 notes we use in Western music as a base, there is pretty much nothing that can now be done that is new. The strength of the music I like comes from its note choice/ songwriting (songwriting can still surprise) and the lyrics and vocals. Whereas sound manipulation, microtonals, contain a whole new realm of possibility. Which I think you're saying too. 

If we throw out the 12 notes and embrace all sound, then yes, music may have something akin to the breadth of vocabulary available to writers. But we will have to listen to a lot more of this:-



And for these reasons, I am looking forward to a new Limp Bizkit record.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 29, 2012)

^ Purely relating to your point that books have more possibility for variation, I totally disagree. I will agree that language is infinitely important, and that without it communication would be near impossible, but language does not have the range of music. At all.

Like I said - Writing is limited to words and their meaning. Irrespective of different understandings and different peoples interpretations, fact is you need to use words that have meaning in order to be understood at all. Music can use whatever sounds in whatever arrangements it pleases as long as the human ear can hear it in the first place.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 29, 2012)

fps said:


> If we throw out the 12 notes and embrace all sound, then yes, music may have something akin to the breadth of vocabulary available to writers.



Why in gods name would I only be talking about 12 notes? Are we limited when writing to only 12 words? No. Just like with music we are not limited to just 12 notes or sounds.


----------



## fassaction (Mar 30, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Refer to the rule number 67 in "101 rules of metal":
> 
> 67. When someone asks how your next album is going to turn out, say that its going to be the "[email protected]#%$-iest album of all @#%$ time".
> 
> Source: 101 rules of Nu metal - Metal Storm



I dont know why, but I read this entire list in Mr Mackeys voice from South Park....mmmmkay?


----------



## fps (Mar 30, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ Purely relating to your point that books have more possibility for variation, I totally disagree. I will agree that language is infinitely important, and that without it communication would be near impossible, but language does not have the range of music. At all.
> 
> Like I said - Writing is limited to words and their meaning. Irrespective of different understandings and different peoples interpretations, fact is you need to use words that have meaning in order to be understood at all. Music can use whatever sounds in whatever arrangements it pleases as long as the human ear can hear it in the first place.



The reason I thought you were referring to the twelve notes was because that was what I said initially, that the 12 notes were limiting. 

Meanwhile, none of us listen to pretty much anything that isn't written in those twelve notes (about 3 people on this forum really do, 10 others say they do but have actually gone to youtube to look up examples to look cool, or listened to a microtonal piece once) , nor writes anything outside those twelve notes, so while there is theoretical freedom there, it has yet to be genuinely explored or embraced in a sustained way!


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 31, 2012)

ABCDEFG and of course sharps and flats of each except B sharp is actually C...okay wutever enough basic music theory but there is 12 notes? I always thought there were 7...well 8 if you include the octave but what are these other notes I do not know about? I feel kinda dumb but still feel it only fair that I be treated an equal and one who shall be permitted to learn. 

EDIT: A, A# or B flat, B, C, C#, D, D# or E flat, E, F, F#, G, G# or A flat.

Well holy sheep shit I done taught meself. I'm so proud now. I never thoughts to add the sharps and da flats. 

Yes this may seem to hinder music but oh what places music can take us with just these 12 true notes. From Nookie to Babel's Gate...they are beautiful and powerful notes indeed.


----------



## Necris (Mar 31, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> ABCDEFG and of course sharps and flats of each except B sharp is actually C...okay wutever enough basic music theory but there is 12 notes? I always thought there were 7...well 8 if you include the octave but what are these other notes I do not know about? I feel kinda dumb but still feel it only fair that I be treated an equal and one who shall be permitted to learn.


12-EDO (Equal Divisions of the Octave or 2/1) is what most western music is based off of. The octave can be divided into equal divisions of an infinite number of notes with an infinite number of new scales within them.

A couple common examples: 
16-EDO, I haven't experimented with this much,

19-EDO makes all sharps and flats their own distinct notes rather than accidentals.

24 EDO adds quarter tones. Quarter sharps and quarter flats in addition to the other 12 notes.



These are all more harmonically pure tunings compared 12-EDO but your ear will hear them as out of tune due to being conditioned to hear 12-EDO as in tune all of your life.

Temperaments using equal divisions of the Tritave (The perfect 12th or the 3/1 [my personal favorite], a non-octave tuning, the most famous being Bohlen-Pierce), Quartave (Double Octave, 4/1), Quintave (the 3/2 a.k.a. The perfect fifth) and Hextave are also possible and there is an infinite amount of tunings and scales within each of those as well.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 31, 2012)

Necris said:


> 12-EDO (Equal Divisions of the Octave or 2/1) is what most western music is based off of. The octave can be divided into equal divisions of an infinite number of notes with an infinite number of new scales within them.
> 
> A couple common examples:
> 16-EDO, I haven't experimented with this much,
> ...




Wow IMO they make it way too complex...instead of making say an E a double flat why not just write it as D etc. Well I guess because the pattern is following a specific scale that is why...it has been way too long since I have taken music. I took music from 5th grade all the way up to my Sophomore year in College then as soon as I learned improvisation and started doing very well with that I decided to get away from writing music down and now I just play what I think sounds pleasing to my ears...I could care less what note it is or if I am playing a diminished scale etc. but that is just me I completely agree that many do write music for a living and just in general.
I also went to college for classical Saxophone,lol...quite unique but I should have taken guitar because even though I know every scale on the sax the guitar is so much more complex...another reason I do not read music for guitar not even tabs,lol...more like hey guyz does this work and sound good?


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 31, 2012)

fps said:


> The reason I thought you were referring to the twelve notes was because that was what I said initially, that the 12 notes were limiting.
> 
> Meanwhile, none of us listen to pretty much anything that isn't written in those twelve notes (about 3 people on this forum really do, 10 others say they do but have actually gone to youtube to look up examples to look cool, or listened to a microtonal piece once) , nor writes anything outside those twelve notes, so while there is theoretical freedom there, it has yet to be genuinely explored or embraced in a sustained way!



This is exactly my point though; talking about music in terms of notes only is an incredibly narrow perspective of what music is... The whole basis of music is not notes, it's sounds - and sounds are infinitely more varied and numbered than words.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 31, 2012)

LoL, A Limp Bizkit thread turning into an intelligent discussion about music theory and equal temperaments of non octave intervals,   you guys


----------



## Shredin0id (Mar 31, 2012)

Aside from the theory discussion, I just couldn't help but post this







I'm pretty sure we all can agree.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 31, 2012)

Shredin0id said:


> Aside from the theory discussion, I just couldn't help but post this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lil Wayne is pure shit...the ultimate worst so called rapper musician whatever one wants to call him on Earth. He makes me like that Justin Beaver kid. Yes many of us can agree with the post above mine...Lil Wayne doing metal now? Nothing against rap but Lil Wayne I do not get...what is it about his boring so called rapping (to me from what I have heard he literally just talks and mumbles over crappy mixes) that turn many people onto this little fuk. I live very close to New Orleans so it is hard to not hear Lil Wayne playing at every music store I go to. I may get heat for this I'm sure some members here like him and will try and defend him as a true artist which he is not but hey Lil Wayne fans are entitled to their own opinions...even though they are wrong.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> Lil Wayne is pure shit...the ultimate worst so called rapper musician whatever one wants to call him on Earth. He makes me like that Justin Beaver kid. Yes many of us can agree with the post above mine...Lil Wayne doing metal now? Nothing against rap but Lil Wayne I do not get...what is it about his boring so called rapping (to me from what I have heard he literally just talks and mumbles over crappy mixes) that turn many people onto this little fuk. I live very close to New Orleans so it is hard to not hear Lil Wayne playing at every music store I go to. I may get heat for this I'm sure some members here like him and will try and defend him as a true artist which he is not but hey Lil Wayne fans are entitled to their own opinions...even though they are wrong.


TBH I'm not surprised, he claims his favorite band is Nirvana, so I really don't find it odd that he'd collab on a limp dickspit cd


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 31, 2012)

In reference to the limitations of words and music, at least from the 20 - 30 posts I read...

JUST music, has limits.
JUST words, has limits.

Together, they are limitless - eternal. They compliment each other perfectly. There existences before their combination were to exist until somebody combined them, as I see it.


----------



## Korbain (Apr 1, 2012)

This could be awsome, i really like golden cobra, had a nice old school raw touch they had been lacking. Love borland on guitar as well. 
Sure dursts lyrics are shit, but his lyrics are more taking the piss, so i don't take them too seriously which makes the music awsome and fun to listen too. 
They do have a pretty talented band, rivers, otto and borland are tight and write solid stuff (ofcourse it's no opeth or anything). So a proper 'metal' album from them could be really cool. 
We'll see what happens, if it's an EP hopefully we'll hear some stuff from it soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2012)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - LIMP BIZKIT's DJ LETHAL, JOHN OTTO To Get The Axe?


----------



## matt397 (Apr 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - LIMP BIZKIT's DJ LETHAL, JOHN OTTO To Get The Axe?



To be terribly honest, April Fools day or not, anything is believable when it comes to these idiots. I remember the 2nd time they kicked Wes out of the band (Post chocolate starfish) I was in shock because to most, Wes is the LB sound. I love a lot of the music these guys have put out over the years but from Unquestionable Truth and on all thats come out is complete shit. I was really hoping that Wes coming back would turn them around but a lot of the riffs on Gold Cobra were mediocre at best and barely memorable.
Whatever, if they keep this up past today I'll believe it


----------



## fassaction (Apr 5, 2012)

fps said:


> hahaha, love me some Bizkit, they're hilarious, lots of personality, obnoxious, ridiculous personality.



I think I would like LB a lot more if it wasnt for Fred Durst. Ive never hated on his vocal style or delivery, but his over the top d-bag persona just annoys the shit out of me.

Ive always been a firm believer of letting the music speak for itself, but he just cant keep his fucking mouth shut.....EVER. How many times has he been quoted talking shit about other bands, other bands fan base, and just being a general dipshit to people in the crowd? I think the LB hate wouldnt be as strong if he just kept his mouth shut and let their music and stage presence speak for itself.

just my .02


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 5, 2012)

fassaction said:


> I think I would like LB a lot more if it wasnt for Fred Durst. Ive never hated on his vocal style or delivery, but his over the top d-bag persona just annoys the shit out of me.
> 
> Ive always been a firm believer of letting the music speak for itself, but he just cant keep his fucking mouth shut.....EVER. How many times has he been quoted talking shit about other bands, other bands fan base, and just being a general dipshit to people in the crowd? I think the LB hate wouldnt be as strong if he just kept his mouth shut and let their music and stage presence speak for itself.
> 
> just my .02


 
Yeah but we've known hes a douche for how long now? Ya kinda just learn to ignore it and take it for what it is now. He's not the only douche. Lars never stopped people from listening to Metallica.heh


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 5, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> Yeah but we've known hes a douche for how long now? Ya kinda just learn to ignore it and take it for what it is now. He's not the only douche. Lars never stopped people from listening to Metallica.heh



Is Fred the Yngwie of Nu-Metal?


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2012)

Shredin0id said:


> Aside from the theory discussion, I just couldn't help but post this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not with him, just with his money.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Apr 5, 2012)

fps said:


> I disagree with the notion that writing is limited, especially when the difficulty of the signifier and signified it taken into account. Writing is not a thing that limits, it is a thing that frees and transmits. It is the single most important tool in all human innovation in all of history, and continues to be so. There is nothing limiting about it. Also, words do not mean the same things to different people, except on the most basic, ground floor level of entry. Writing is a conversation, music an overwhelming. The depth of description and detail available in writing gives rise to a variety of complex moods and specifics which cannot be expressed in music.
> 
> Cyborg Slunk, yes every word has been used in some book, but the combinations of them are near infinite. For a brilliant short story on the problem of all words being combined in all ways, I really enjoy The Library Of Babel by Borges. In that scenario we really WOULD be in a pickle. There are only 12 notes. Their combinations are not infinite. I think we are partially agreeing. My point was that using the 12 notes we use in Western music as a base, there is pretty much nothing that can now be done that is new. The strength of the music I like comes from its note choice/ songwriting (songwriting can still surprise) and the lyrics and vocals. Whereas sound manipulation, microtonals, contain a whole new realm of possibility. Which I think you're saying too.
> 
> If we throw out the 12 notes and embrace all sound, then yes, music may have something akin to the breadth of vocabulary available to writers. But we will have to listen to a lot more of this:-







fps said:


> And for these reasons, I am looking forward to a new Limp Bizkit record.



This is a joke, right?


----------

